

Golang last build soon to be tagged RC for Go 1 - gghh
https://plus.google.com/101406623878176903605/posts/2yjKTMTFKEr

======
gghh
checking out from mercurial and compiling Golang from sources was too much of
a barrier to make it my afterdinner play. But now is quite straightfoward to
set it up: wget, untar, export $SOMEVAR, compile, run. Nice!

    
    
       > cd $HOME
       > wget http://go.googlecode.com/files/go.weekly.2012-03-04.linux-amd64.tar.gz
       > tar -xzf go.weekly.2012-03-04.linux-amd64.tar.gz
       > export GOROOT=$HOME/go
       > export PATH=$PATH:$GOROOT/bin
       > cat > hello.go
       
       package main
       
       import fmt "fmt" // Package implementing formatted I/O.
       
       func main() {
           fmt.Printf("Hello, world; or Καλημέρα κόσμε; or こんにちは 世界\n")
       }
       ^D
       
       > go build hello.go 
       > ./hello
       
       Hello, world; or Καλημέρα κόσμε; or こんにちは 世界

